# Project update



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

My roofer finally made some progress with the help of my men. As soon as my metal guy completes the counter flashing at the chimny I can finish it.

Now I have to find two nice finials to complete the tower section and the area where the ridge meets the conical roof. Anyone have any good links for this?

The mason had fun staging that area. Now he is waiting for the custom made radius brick for the face of the fireplaces. Looking forward to seeing that come together.

Window arrive from Kolbe & Kolbe on Monday. They are all made with laminated safety glass so they will weigh a ton. I will be glad to finally close this place in.















I think the gable and at the gambrel needs some dressing up with a shingle pattern. Don't you think?








Dave


----------



## N.Schiffer (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice! Work looks great, what do you plan for siding? :thumbup:


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice looking house. I like the radius lines. Is there a name for that kind of design?


----------



## ClemS (May 4, 2009)

excellent work. not too crazy about the way lady architect mish-moshed it with all sorts of junk that has no business going together.

i don't think a 4" fascia would have made it look any worse.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

very nice:thumbsup:
this help?

http://www.vulcansupply.com/

keep us updated on this job


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

impressive work:thumbsup:


----------



## NormW (Jun 4, 2009)

Like the house, that must have been an exciting house to do. Looks like you'll have it dried-in, just in time...


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

That looks awesome. :thumbsup:

Mass ain't too far from Connecticut last I looked at a map. So here is my idea.

There is a guy that tinkers with his wood one state over by the name of Leo. He specializes in Gatling Guns of all things.

Wouldn't one of those look great in that upper turret?

I know, good idea huh? :clap:

You guys should hook up. He hangs around here quite a bit.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## RobQuillin (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks great. Hey did the Azek wedges that we were dicussing work to stiffen the edge detail? or did you do something else?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Are those windows that go into the radius walls come with the curved sills and glass? We have had a few Kolbe units in the past that were made that way. It was a cool feature but the price was ridiculous.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a lot of 'styles' going on. I am kind of confused.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

SC sawdaddy said:


> Nice looking house. I like the radius lines. Is there a name for that kind of design?


I'm going to go out on an limb before it's finished and say Shingle Style. This is a very common look of the high end homes here in New England. Not really a Nantucket look.

http://www.essential-architecture.com/STYLE/STY-Shingle.htm

The siding usually is an unfinished white cedar or double dipped with Nantucket Gray.

A diamond pattern may look nice on the gable there.

Don't be so quick to criticize the design. It is a style that has been around a long time.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

N.Schiffer said:


> Very nice! Work looks great, what do you plan for siding? :thumbup:


Framerman has it right. It will be white cedar siding. This architect specified dipped in bleaching oil but the HO wanted cabots clear solutions. clear solutions will not hold up as long but it will look great then new. It will start to look like natual siding in a few years or they will have to coat it again.

The windows and trim will be Hartford green (dark green) and looked great on the mockup I made for them to choose colors. Looking forward to seeing it come together.

Dave


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

SC sawdaddy said:


> Nice looking house. I like the radius lines. Is there a name for that kind of design?


I have a name for it but I will try to keep this post clean :whistling

Although it is not an easy project I really enjoy doing it.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> very nice:thumbsup:
> this help?
> 
> http://www.vulcansupply.com/
> ...


Excelent site. Thanks for posting. 
I will forward that to the HO.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

RobQuillin said:


> Looks great. Hey did the Azek wedges that we were dicussing work to stiffen the edge detail? or did you do something else?


I did fill the space with a solid wedge of Azek glued in place. It did stiffen the edge up nicely. 

I also convinced the architect to skip the hanging gutter on that low pitch roof. We are now considering a diverter on the roof and some type of collection box in the valley. Have not really figured out the details yet.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

Warren said:


> Are those windows that go into the radius walls come with the curved sills and glass? We have had a few Kolbe units in the past that were made that way. It was a cool feature but the price was ridiculous.


The windows are not curved in that sections. I will add to the trim so all trim will be curved inside and out but the glass is flat. I am not sure why they did not go for the curved glass. I was thinking it may have been an issue with the laminated safety glass. It may not be something they offer, both curved and laminated. Then again I am just guessing.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

awsomw design, fantastic work:thumbsup:


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

framerman said:


> I'm going to go out on an limb before it's finished and say Shingle Style. This is a very common look of the high end homes here in New England. Not really a Nantucket look.
> 
> http://www.essential-architecture.com/STYLE/STY-Shingle.htm
> 
> ...


This architect does love that style. Here are a few pics from the last house I did with her.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh man!:notworthy


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

mr crovello

a gentleman on jlc posted this pdf from google books
check out pg 187 ,probably too late for this project but i know your interested
http://books.google.com/books?id=pl...dford+old+house+drawings#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> mr crovello
> 
> a gentleman on jlc posted this pdf from google books
> check out pg 187 ,probably too late for this project but i know your interested
> http://books.google.com/books?id=pl...dford+old+house+drawings#v=onepage&q=&f=false


They have decided not to do a pattern at the gables but I do like some of those patterns. I will print them out and try to duplicate some of them. Thanks for posting.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

i like the looks of that looks very nice kinda complex but simple at the same time?:blink:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

Other than paint and installing the screen doors and panels in the screen porch the outside is nearly complete. The rest can wait till the weather warms up.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

On the inside of the house we completed the fireplace birck work.








We went through the roof with all the plumbing vents, bathroom vents, range hood vents and make up air for the HVAC system.








They just finish with the insulation tonight. I was there till after 7:00PM waiting for them to wrap up.








Assuming we don't have any issues with the inspections I planned to have board delivered on Friday and the hangers are coming Monday.


----------



## N.Schiffer (Oct 24, 2008)

I love it man, you're work is top notch :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

absolutely:thumbsup:


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Bravo:thumbsup:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a cool lookin' project, outside and in! Nice job!

Mac


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Dave
i found a few more shingle desighns...just thought you would like to see

these are from that cd we talked about


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> Dave
> i found a few more shingle desighns...just thought you would like to see
> 
> these are from that cd we talked about


It adds a lot of character to a house. I wish I did that on the gables of my house. I need to find a customer willing to pay me to experiment on their house.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

The weathervane came in yesterday. I could not wait to put it up. I think it adds a lot to the look of the tower. What do you think?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

while the homeowner was lucky to have a craftsman like you,your a lucky man to get to work on a great project like that:thumbup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

You have so much detail work on that house--I especially like the screen porch--Mike--


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

me too Mike:thumbsup: and the turrets and the porch skirt and the window canopies and the.....Hey Dave whats that detail inbetween the upper windows?Please can you show some closeups so i can try and copy your work..please:thumbup:


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> while the homeowner was lucky to have a craftsman like you,your a lucky man to get to work on a great project like that:thumbup:


My sentiment exactly. What a fantastic house to hang your hat on. It's absolutely beautiful (and really well built judging by the materials I've seen thus far.) I'll bet you didn't let OSB within 100 yards of that house:laughing:


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I seriously envy you on this project. I can probably see you after the project is finished, standing back with you arms folded and a smile on your face. No words being spoken, just the feeling of complete satisfaction. Great work all around.


----------



## Dpscott (Jan 20, 2010)

I love it, I think all the detail is great and Im jelous that Im not there working on it. All those who complain about the style obvioulsly lack sense of style and never been to mass. Can you tell me what town? I used to live in Plymouth , worked in cape a bunch. Split my working time between Boston and Falmouth, two totaly different but beautiful worlds of craftsmanship. 

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## kpatrix (Feb 12, 2007)

That is really beautiful work. Thanks for sharing, it is very inspiring. I really like the weather vanes, unique detail :thumbsup:


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

Dpscott said:


> I love it, I think all the detail is great and Im jelous that Im not there working on it. All those who complain about the style obvioulsly lack sense of style and never been to mass. Can you tell me what town? I used to live in Plymouth , worked in cape a bunch. Split my working time between Boston and Falmouth, two totaly different but beautiful worlds of craftsmanship.
> 
> Thanks for posting that.


This project is in Wareham. 
I have done a few project in Boston. I hope to never have another one there. It is so difficult to get into and out of the city and parking is nearly impossible.


----------



## Dpscott (Jan 20, 2010)

Some days the guy I was working with would make me get out and go stand in a parking spot till he drove around the block because most of the streets were one way. Man people would get uspst with me. Once on the day before thanksgiving I left the job in Boston at 3:00 I got to Plymouth at 6:45. Another group of guys I worked with would work 6 - 230 on the projects up near the city, made dealing with the traffic much better. Wareham is right next to the bridge over to the cape isnt it? I havent lived there since '02, I miss it there.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

Plasterers are nearly done. They should finish up tomorrow.
They are sure doing a great job on all the curved sections in this house.

















I am still not sure the best way to mill the head casing for this gang of windows. The casing is being made at a local shop and they will be making several curved sections for arched door ways but they are not sure about this curve on the flat. It is an 84" radius and I think it could be bent if made a soft material. It will be painted when done. The place making the casing will not mill any type of composite material because they recover all saw dust and sell it to a pellet company. 

I am thinking of ordering a knife for my molder and milling a piece from PVC or flexi trim if I can get it 1" thick. 

Any better ideas??








The flooring is antique hear pine and is being milled now. It should be ready in a week. Hopefully the humidity will be down enough for me to have it delivered to the house by then.

I went to the mill to pick up some boards of the flooring material. I have to ship it to Wood Ventures in California so they can fabricate flush floor grills that will match my flooring material. There is a local company that will fabricate the floor registers for me but they don't get the same air flow and the engineer would have to recalculate the sized to larger ducts.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

beauty Davey:thumbsup:


----------



## FRAMERBEN (Nov 26, 2007)

Are the shake shingles individually installed or have they been mounted to a piece of ply on the backside?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think they are vinyl


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> i think they are vinyl


I hope you are joking.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Agreed with everyone else. Gorgeous work sir. So much quality going into that house, those people will have the best built house around. Good to see they insulated with a spray foam you pay for it but i think thats the only way to go. Now the ? is did you spray the underside of the roof or leave an airspace??


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you know me better than to ask that:whistling


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

crovello said:


> I am still not sure the best way to mill the head casing for this gang of windows. The casing is being made at a local shop and they will be making several curved sections for arched door ways but they are not sure about this curve on the flat. It is an 84" radius and I think it could be bent if made a soft material. It will be painted when done. The place making the casing will not mill any type of composite material because they recover all saw dust and sell it to a pellet company.
> 
> I am thinking of ordering a knife for my molder and milling a piece from PVC or flexi trim if I can get it 1" thick.


 
Have you looked at Anderson & McQuaid. Although not in your back yard,
http://www.andersonmcquaid.com/

They will do flex moldings many of the stock styles are available in flex


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Aframe said:


> Have you looked at Anderson & McQuaid. Although not in your back yard,
> http://www.andersonmcquaid.com/
> 
> They will do flex moldings many of the stock styles are available in flex


I love that place. I agree, a good place to ask if they will do that for you.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

Aframe said:


> Have you looked at Anderson & McQuaid. Although not in your back yard,
> http://www.andersonmcquaid.com/
> 
> They will do flex moldings many of the stock styles are available in flex


Thats a great site for stock moldings but the door and window casing is a custom profile. 

I need such a small quantity of the molding curved it would not be cost efective to have it out sourced.

My new brainstorm is to have several lengths made from a soft wood. Rip it into several components and laminate it in place.

Dave


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree, to have knives cut for 1 piece is kinda crazy. They do stock many more profiles than a regular yard carries as well as fabricate custom. Although it would still be pricey, but if they have a profile in their lineup but stocked in flex they can run it. 

I have done what you are thinking about, we ripped up a few full size pieces to make up the curved one we needed and steamed them to help with the bending. Sounds like the best option here, run an extra just in case.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

The flooring arrived. It is an antique heart pine milled from reclaimed beams from old mills. You get a patina in this old wood you just can't match with new material. We are using wide planks in the main areas and a lesser grade 4" in the rest of the house. 

The wide planks cover a floor quickly. There are two things that slow the install down. The first thing is picking the correct board. There is a variety of colors and grain and if you don't pay attention to where you are laying them you can end up with large sections of one color that does not look right. The other thing with this material is it is not end matched. I plow a groove in the end of every board and install a spline to make sure the boards move together.

Next week doors and trim will arrive. I love this part of a project.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That is beautiful. It's going to look great finished. I have original flooring in my living room. Looks very similar to that.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I love that reclaimed pine.:thumbsup:
We did that in a house of our own once. Nice.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

awesome work, where in massachusetts is this?


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> awesome work, where in massachusetts is this?


This project is in Wareham.


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

crovello said:


> This project is in Wareham.


 nice, about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

With the flooring done we started trimming the beams and posts for the coffered ceilings. Let me tell you, vertical grain fir is not the best wood for coping.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

it's beautiful............................:hang:[me]


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

crovello looks great. Excellent work. Really like the vertical grain fir. What are you going to use for a finish on the fir?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! I don't know how I've missed this thread. Great work crovello, I really like the flat ceilings by the plasterer to accomodate the cofer wood work.

Usually we're fightin with DW and seam humps.

Thanks for posting this project.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

*Like the knife edge no-fascia roof detail.*

Great looking house, and great execution!

You are right about VG doug fir and coping. Poor wood for that. Big diff in hardness springwood to latewood makes for too-delicate knife edges. Yuk. And the splinters! One of those tweezers with attached magnifying glass is a handy thing to keep in your pocket.

I am an admirer of the work of Jeremiah Eck and Paul MacNeely, principals of the MA architecture firm Eck/MacNeely. They do a lot of those knife-edge roof shingle-style houses like what you show here.

Would you mind showing us a view of the archy's detail for that roof edge, as well a closeup photo of it?


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

JohnLINY said:


> crovello looks great. Excellent work. Really like the vertical grain fir. What are you going to use for a finish on the fir?


There will be a clear finish. Oil based poly. 

It will look great, I just hate working with VGF. 

Although the crown molding is not bad to work with. I had that made at Horner Millwork and they used a VGF that I have never seen. The grain is not as pronounced as the rest of the VGF I am using and much of it is from the same place. I need to ask them if they buy different material when they are running moldings.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

I like the look of the knife edge as well but it is very unforgiving. You really have to do a nice frame job with this detail.

I could really use a pair of those tweezers. I have dozens of small splinters in my fingers.



UpNorth said:


> Great looking house, and great execution!
> 
> You are right about VG doug fir and coping. Poor wood for that. Big diff in hardness springwood to latewood makes for too-delicate knife edges. Yuk. And the splinters! One of those tweezers with attached magnifying glass is a handy thing to keep in your pocket.
> 
> ...


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Very very nice project crovello! The whole place really looks great:thumbup: I like the mantle mounted pencil sharpener it gives the room a nice touch!:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

missed the old school sharpener on the mantle. I upgraded to the electric one.:clap:


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Those tweezers are available from lots of sources. Many different sources have them with a little integral LED light, so you can remove those nasty DF splinters in the deep shade.

Here is a pair from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Carson-Lighted-Magnifying-Glass-Tweezers/dp/B000VUE98S

Back to the knife edge roof, which you confirmed my thinking as good to look at, tough in execution, requiring precision framing and finish.

I've not seen one close up, but have tried to think out details. See attached.

Rafter tails are knife-edge cut at ends with a single horizontal slash. A bevel-ripped 2x subfascia lies under, but while that seems OK for the 12-pitch I show, things must be different for those shallow pitches like on your cupola.

My hallucination of the whole thing has a simple arrangement of wall ledger and 2x cats for the soffit frame, then a custom-bent drip edge in either copper or painted to match the soffit color.

And things get really interesting when the roof edge gets curved.

I must not have it right. How about a clue?

Very nice work!


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

I am not sure how to post one of my CAD drawings on here but the low roof pitches are problematic.

The architect did not want to see copper drip edge. The rafters are cut with just a level cut. I then ripped that angle on a piece of 2x stock and ran that along the bottom of the rafter tails so I would have solid nailing along the entire roof edge. 

The soffit material was then cut on an angle and installed so the cut edge was on the same plane as the roof sheathing. We used a piece of 8" clapboard as a starter strip so it could be screwed to the trim and nailed to the roof sheathing. We then shingled up from there.


On the shallower pitches we installed a strip of copper beneath the clapboard to give is some strength.
























Now that I look closer at your drawing, you had it just about right. The difference is my soffit material extends out to the plane of the roof sheathing and we did not use metal drip edge. 

The metal would have been a pain on the curved sections. We actually used cedar shingles for a starter strip on the curved sections.







UpNorth said:


> Those tweezers are available from lots of sources. Many different sources have them with a little integral LED light, so you can remove those nasty DF splinters in the deep shade.
> 
> Here is a pair from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Carson-Lighted-Magnifying-Glass-Tweezers/dp/B000VUE98S
> 
> ...


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the information re the roof edge detail. I'm pretty sure I understand it.

Two pics are attached, that I snapped from my Sketchup screen display using some great freeware called out below.

One shows the edge the way I might prefer it, and it uses a metal drip edge. I've been watching the snow melting off my low roof edges, and they have something close to a knife edge, but with a teenie fascia. Metal drip edge, IMHO, helps greatly to keep the water dripping _off and down, _and coaxing it to not _wick up and back._

The other pic shows the detail the way you have described it done on your project, with the full-reach soffit, its beveled edge, then the sheathing coming _to the soffit top face _(I show it edge-beveled as well,) then the cedar shingle "starter" used to _effect _a drip edge.

Did I come close?

Your project has two turrets, one looks like its roof planes are segmented, being over a multi-sided room, but the other looks truly circular, meaning you must have had some fun doing all this roof edge thing, with it curving.

Great work!

BTW, the easiest thing I have found for taking screenclips, is Screenshot Studio, a free download. CAD views, web pages, spreadsheets, anything can be captured, annotated, and more. 

Get it by going to this site: http://screenshot-program.com/


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Crovello,

Nice work on the coffered ceiling. Tough work on the flush bottom intersections of the beams. Did you use biscuits, splines, or dowels to maintain alignment?

They gonna stain that fir? It's not the easiest wood to stain.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

crovello said:


> I am still not sure the best way to mill the head casing for this gang of windows. The casing is being made at a local shop and they will be making several curved sections for arched door ways but they are not sure about this curve on the flat. It is an 84" radius and I think it could be bent if made a soft material. It will be painted when done. The place making the casing will not mill any type of composite material because they recover all saw dust and sell it to a pellet company.
> 
> I am thinking of ordering a knife for my molder and milling a piece from PVC or flexi trim if I can get it 1" thick.
> 
> Any better ideas??


Your PVC solution will work well if you don't mind ordering the knife. Azek-to-Mill is the thickness you need. 

You could get on your table saw and rip a few pieces of that trim down to more flexible pieces then install each rip individually.

OTOH, just have your millwork shop mill you a piece and then you can steam it. That isn't a real tight radius, should be no problem to steam it, tack it up, let it dry in place. Once the MC comes back down it'll hold the curve on the flat no problem.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

Upnorth, I agree with you. I would have liked to use the custom copper drip edge. It would have looked nice and served two functions. It would do it's work as drip edge by keeping water from wicking or blowing up. It would also tie the soffit material to the roof edge on the shallow pitches. 

Try a drawing with a five pitch like we had on the octagnal tower. You really need to extend the soffit material well beyond the framing to meet the plane of the roof sheathing.

The drawing without the metal is exactly what we have in place.

Thanks for the link. I will be looking into downloading that program. Sounds very useful.

Dave


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

Cache said:


> Crovello,
> 
> Nice work on the coffered ceiling. Tough work on the flush bottom intersections of the beams. Did you use biscuits, splines, or dowels to maintain alignment?
> 
> They gonna stain that fir? It's not the easiest wood to stain.


We used biscuits at all the joints. In the past we have made two size beams so as to avoid this flush detail. 

The beams will have clear finish on them. The disigner talked about using fir on some of the cabinets so I supplied her with samples of material so she could experiment with stain. She came to the same conclusion. It just does not stain consistantly.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

*VG fir cabs, clear finish*

We did the kitchens in an old waterfront motel that was remodeled into condos, and VG doug fir was used throughout for the cabs.

Mission or Shaker style detailing, all the center panels done in a center-and-edgebead detail that was in fact CNC cut into wide glue-up panels. See pic below.

Looks pretty good, but IMHO, DF is not the right choice for kitchen cabinetry. A little too soft.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

crovello said:


> We used biscuits at all the joints. In the past we have made two size beams so as to avoid this flush detail.
> 
> The beams will have clear finish on them. The disigner talked about using fir on some of the cabinets so I supplied her with samples of material so she could experiment with stain. She came to the same conclusion. It just does not stain consistantly.


If they want a tint to the fir you can have your finisher use a dye stain I actually prefer dye stains any time I can get away with them. Simply beautiful for woods like fir, maple, and cherry that like to come out splotchy with wiped pigment stains. 

The only drawback is that the grain will get muted a bit if you go dark and don't follow up with a sealer coat and glaze to make the grain pop a bit. If you are staying with a more natural color it really doesn't effect the grain much though. Personally if I were the designer, I would;



Dye stain with natural hue that is just a couple values darker/richer than the natural wood.
Light coat of Vinyl Sealer
Light rub down with deep brown/gold glaze
Two or three top coats (Lacquer or Conversion Varnish)
Would look more rich than clear finish, color would still be consistent, and absolutely breathtaking way to finish off a lot of very fine carpentry.:thumbup:


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

With all the doors and windows trimmed we started in the stairs.















Now that I see that domino tool in action I think I have to get me one.


----------



## fredwis (Apr 5, 2009)

Dave - This house is looking great. Would love to see it in person:thumbsup:

Regards,
Fred


----------

